# Zorro is not eating



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am really getting worried now. Its been a week since he came home. He's not a super eater. Have yet to see him chow down his food. But since yesterday, he's eaten half of what he does. I thought he would be super hungry this morning but hopes. Barely ate half of his 1/4 cup of food. I tried to tempt him with different things but he's not really interested. 
His energy levels are normal and he's his mad usual self, tearing around the house. 

Should I take him to see the vet yet?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't worry quite yet. He seems to be regulating how much he is eating. His behavior and his poops I think are better indicators of wellness. So long as he's drinking and energy is good then not I wouldn't worry too much. Also if you are giving him lots of treats for training and rewards he's getting his calories elsewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes as long as he's drinking so he won't become dehydrated, I don't think a dog could starve itself, I'm sure zorro will get into a good eating habit, or maybe try a slight variation In his food.... What are you feeding him?
Does he still like little bits of treats?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I gave him the option of 3 foods since yesterday. Blue Basic/ Kirkland in 2 different bowls and then some more that I had moistened a bit. He absolutely doest like the moistened food. So today, it was just 2 bowls. He ate a little bit. Between morning and noon, he's eaten about 1/4 cup of food. 
All the treats so far have been tried and rejected after 2-3 tries. He eats peanut butter but about 1/3 teaspoon and not more. 

I don't know if i should just let him figure out what he wants and how much. But the reason I worry is that he's such a itty bitty thing. And even though the vet said that he was not alarmingly underweight, he is still bones and fur. I am more than willing to feed him just liver treats the entire day if he would eat those ( and he would) But that makes me him poop the whole day. 

so worried.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure he will be fine and get around to eating she he's ready, 
Do you leave a bowl of food out all the time?
Maybe he's just grazing and snacking?


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

He may just be settling in. Murphy was the same with the dry food, and we changed him to Nutriment raw food and he loves that but understand if that's not an option for you. Maybe try putting the food down and if he doesn't eat it within 15mins take it back up. Maybe he's just picking if he knows he always has access to it? I would give it a few more days if he's happy in himself. Maybe try some meat juices (if you have recently roasted a joint say) over the dry food? I find my mums dog can't resist abit of tuna mixed in with the dry food, something smelly to tempt him? Worth a go before you resort to vets x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, try adding a tiny bit of something smelly - I think this is a really common thing with pups and you need to respond to their behaviour and demeanour - if he's running about and happy then ok! A bit of cooked chicken mixed in with the kibble?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I forgot to add, we did try the wet food also. No success. 

I do not let the food bowl be available to him all day. 30 mins max. He wanders away. I try and get him back to where the food is. I will try the meat juice thing. I am a vegetarian so no meat is being cooked but I don't have an issue feeding him whatever works for him. Would a no sodium chicken/beef broth work? I will also try and cook some chicken for him.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't know if it's overkill for puppies but a splash of salmon oil is better than anything to get them wanting to devour food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah I give chicken/beef broth a go. Murphy's complete raw comes with virgin coconut and salmon oil in it, and it's really good for his coat, maybe salmon oil of the juice from tinned salmon would also be worth a try? The things we do for our pups! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we always found that a desertspoonfull of natural plain yoghurt stirred into the kibble worked wonders - and we used a probiotic one which is supposed to be good for them too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Try not to worry too much (stupid thing to say - worry and love walk hand in hand it seems to me)

But - remember he is tiny. Look what you are putting in his bowl and then look at the size of him ... his tummy is only a tiny bit of tiny him! How many meals are you offering?
My advice is for a small pup with a not great apparent appetite, reduce the quantity of food and increase the number of meals.

I think he should still be having 4 meals a day at about 7,11,3,7. At his age I would only be offering his kibble (taken out of his daily allowance) as treats - if he gets used to the idea that you offer him tasty things regularly by hand why bother with boring stuff in the dish? If he is not botthered about food, keep a special toy (mine loved a knotted together pair of socks) that you can use as play reward for good behaviour.

I'm a bit wary about adding stuff to their food if you are feeding a complete diet... I have a suspiscion that dogs are clever at getting us to give them what they want... I had a rescue GSD and she certainly taught me how to add every conceivable thing to her food, even hand feed her, always ensure she had a quiet area with no threats when eating.... eventually I said ok this is food, this is food time.... and eventually she got it - she was never starvation thin and she lived happily with us for 13 and a half years.
The occasional treat added is fine and always hugely appreciated - but not necessary all the time.

If you are worried take him to the vet for weekly weigh ins. PAH stores also will weigh your dog for you. That way you will know he is growing.

Also a word from the terminally stupid - long time ago I misread the instructions on puppy food pack and was offering daily allowance at each meal....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Marzi - tiny pup will probably only need a tiny amount of food and if he is active and growing and not too skinny then may be getting enough even though it seems not enough. Certainly here the amounts it says on the packs of food are often far larger than dogs actually need.

Poodle crosses generally seem to be less foody in general than lots of other dogs and I have had quite a few people with pups in training classes worrying that their pup eats next to nothing - so far none of them have been particularly underweight and some of them have been slightly podgy!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I am due to the Vets on 2nd for his shots, but I will take Zorro tomorrow to the clinic, just to weigh him. And if he's gained even the slightest in the last 9 days, I will stop worrying!


----------

